# Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## SchwalmAngler (11. Oktober 2007)

Hat einer eine Idee was das für ein Fisch ist?
Die haben wir in Massen an unserem Teich, müssen wohl mit dem Besatz aus einem anderen Gewässer mit rein gerutscht sein. 

Ich würde sagen es ist eine Laube, so ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Leider sind die Bilder nicht so richtig geworden.


----------



## wallek (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

könnten kleine Döbel sein!


----------



## Kaljan (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

hmm ... kein rotauge ?


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

99,9 % kleine Döbel....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

MfG 
JerkerHH |wavey:


----------



## marley (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Meiner meinung nach sind das Plötzen(rotaugen)!

Die Form udn Flossenfärbung sprechen dafür!

Lauben und Döbel sind es nicht!


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Welche Farbe haben denn die Flossen?

Hier eine Laube

http://www.lfvooe.at/fischarten_jpg/laube.jpg

hier ein kleiner döbel
http://www.stoer-angler.de/fischarten/aitel.jpg

Grüsse


----------



## Kaljan (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

wie schon gesagt, ich würde auf rotauge tippen, auf dem zweiten foto kann man das am auge erkennen.


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

könnte eventuell auch eine laube sein


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

hab auch noch etwas über die laube gefunden : 


http://www.lfvooe.at/fischarten_jpg/laube.html


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

@SchwalmAngler, kannst du nochmal versuchen schärfere Bilder vom Fisch zu machen. Besonders vom Kopf wäre super, da man dann das Maul besser erkennen kann.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Nein, es ist ziemlich sicher KEINE Laube, eher noch ne Rotfeder. 
Ich würde allerdings ebenfalls auf ein Rotauge tippen, da das Fischlein im Verhältniss zu seiner Größe doch relativ hochrückig ist. Könnte auch ein Hybrid sein, dafür sind die Bilder leider zu schlecht. 
Mit der juvenilen Laube kann man leicht auch kleine Döbel, Hasel und Rapfen verwechseln... den Bildern nach zu urteilen kommt nichts dergleichen hier in Frage.

Die Bilder geben leider nicht sehr viel her... das nächste Mal sollten die ruhig etwas schärfer sein! 
Und mach´s Dir einfach, und zähl die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, sowie zwischen Bauch und Rückenflosse (senkrecht). Damit hat man dann relativ sichere Bestimmungsmerkmale!


----------



## marley (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Eine Laube mit solch gefärbten Flossen?|kopfkrat

Ausserdem sind Lauben heller in der Rückenfärbung meiner Ansicht nach!

Ich bleib bei Plötze!


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hey Leute, 

ich änder meine Meinung auch... :q

Es ist ein Rotauge!!!! 100 % 

Bis denne... 

MfG 
JerkerHH :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Rofl... 

aus den 0,01% werden aber schnell 100%. |rolleyes


----------



## ObiOne (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hehe ein Köfi^^ auch Köderfisch genannt :vik:

ne ma im ernst ich tippe auch auf ein Rotauge :q

Gruß Obi |wavey:


----------



## slowhand (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



marley schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach sind das Plötzen(rotaugen)!
> 
> Die Form udn Flossenfärbung sprechen dafür!
> 
> Lauben und Döbel sind es nicht!



Schließe mich an.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hasel würde ich mal sagen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Hasel würde ich mal sagen!


Aber nicht in diesem Leben.


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hier bewahrheitet sich der Spruch. 
Eine Frage an 10 Angler = 15 verschiedene Antworten 

Grüsse


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

dasd könnte auch ein kleiner aland sein!


----------



## Mühle (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hehehe, ja, bin auch etwas amüsiert. 

Trotz der schlechten Schärfe der Bilder bin ich mir auch sicher, dass es ein Rotauge ist. Wäre ja auch nichts Ungewöhnliches.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Kaljan (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

kommt sagt doch gleich , dass es ein wels oder doch vllt ein kleiner zander ist oder ne , ein kleiner barsch. 

Man sieht eindeutig auf dem zweiten foto, dass es ein rotauge ist !!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

der themenstarter hat über 1400 beiträge und ist denk ich mal schon erfahren!
glaub ihr wirklich er würde ein rotauge nicht erkennen|kopfkrat


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

maifisch?


ganz stark geraten


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

im moment kommen relativ wenige antworten

sind wohl alle leicht überfordert #6

eingeschlossen mir 



jetzt werden sicher sämtliche online lexika strapaziert


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Räucherfisch, genauer, Plötze geräuchert.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Siehste, dacht ich mir doch, Plötze, aber eben bearbeitet, ich bräune meine eben mit dem Räucherofen. ) Oder sind die von Natur so dunkel?


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

süsswasser oder?
  fluss oder see?


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

tja das stimmt ist alles nur ansichtssache


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

rotauge


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich denke|kopfkrat das das ein rotauge ist Klasse "Köderfisch":m


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Rotauge!

Fall gelöst! ;-)


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

definitiv ein köderfisch!


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

fischpaule jetzt hätte ich noch eine frage 

sieht ja so aus als ob du dich auf dem gebiet ziemlich gut auskennst.


Wir haben als kinder früher immer unsere köderfische in einem moor gefangen und es waren sehr viele kleine plötzen dabei die ein sehr obenstehendes maul hatten (ich denke mal vom schlamm)

waren wirklich nur sehr klein hab leider keine fotos davon - aber das ist doch auch der anpassung zuzuschreiben oder?


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

@sorgiew

Wie wäre es in diesem Fall mit einer Rotfeder?


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

das kann auch sein war nicht die fischart die interessant war sondern die mutation ich habe soetwas nie mehr wieder gesehen 


war entweder ein rotauge oder eine rotfeder


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Bei einer Rotfeder wäre das keine Mutation. Die sind immer so!


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

na waren wirklich extrem ich sagte doch ich wollte sie als köderfische nehmen und hatte sie in dem ködereimer - leider leider muss ich sagen sind dann nach kurzer zeit die kieferknochen ausgebrochen (ich denke das war durch das anschwimmen an den harten eimer) 

für mich hat sich damals das thema köderfische aus dem moor erledigt da ich der meinung war das sie in einem anderen gewässer auch keine überlebenschance haben.


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

waren doch sehr hochrückig 


ich muss mal schauen wenn ich das nächste mal in der nähe bin halte ich mal meine rute rein 


ich habe soetwas nie mehr gesehen - war ein richtiges moor wo torfabbau betrieben wird


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ja, die Fotos sind echt mies. Ich fange die Tage nochmal welche davon und werde mit der Digi-Cam nochmal bessere Bilder machen.

Das es Rotaugen sind, dachten wir auch zuerst als wir sie besetzt hatten. Mittlerweile denke ich aber, das es sich nicht um Rotaugen handelt und so bin ich dann auf Laube gekommen, dachte mir das das am ehesten hin kommt obwohl ich mir da ja auch nicht so sicher bin. Es könnte natürlich auch eine verbuttete Form von Rotaugen sein, allerdings spricht die Maulform dagegen. 

Die Fische haben am oberen Rücken einen bläulichen Schimmer, das Maul ist oberständig, allerdings nicht so stark wie es normalerweise bei Lauben der Fall ist, die Flossen sind rötlich. Die Fische sind maximal 12 cm groß und halten sich in Schwärmen hauptsächlich an der Oberfläche auf.

Das es eine Kreuzung ist, glaube ich auch nicht, denn die Fische vermehren sich.


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Das ist nix anderes als ´ne junge Rotfeder! Gut, die Bilder sind nicht der Hit, aber das ist zweifellos zu erkennen...#6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ja, Rotfeder könnte evtl. sein. Was mich nur stutzig macht, ist die Größe. Die Fische sind geschlechtsreif und laichen auch ab, werden aber nicht größer als 12 cm (zumindest nicht dort im Teich). Futter ist jedoch genug drin, so das sie eigentlich abwachsen sollten, zumindest tun das die anderen Fische die besetzt wurden (z.B. Karpfen oder Giebel).

Gegen eine Laube spricht übrigens auch die Stellung von Rücken und Brustflossen, die sind nämlich auf gleicher Höhe.


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Wenn Rotfedern und Rotaugen total verbuttet sind, laichen die auch schon mit 8-10cm Körperlänge, das ist nicht ungewöhnlich!

Dem Bild nach ist das zweifellos eine Rotfeder...|wavey:


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Die Vermutung, das es sich um verbuttete Fische handelt hatte ich auch schon. Wenn sie verbuttet sind, sind es wohl auf jeden Fall Rotfedern. Das käme dann hin.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn verbuttete Fische in ein Gewässer mit entsprechend viel Nahrung kommen, eigentlich müssten diese dann doch wieder abwachsen, zumindest aber doch die Nachkommen. Oder wird die Kleinwüchsigkeit weiter vererbt?


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich würde sagen dass es ein Rotauge ist


----------



## Hirse_Ali (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Nee, Laube ist es. Fängt man gut mit mini hirsepopper.


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Oder ne Plötze...?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

och nööööö.....
wieder so ein MISTERY-CYPRINID:q

also ich hab sehr viel mit weißfischen zu tun un kann mit einer seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr hohen sicherheit sagen dass, das kein Döbel sondern ein ganze normales rotauge is:m

ich hab schon oft mini döbel gesehn un bin mir sicher das das keiner ist ^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

kleinwüchsig keit würd vererbt(zumindest zum großteil) deshalb haben wir unsern vereinsweiher platt gemacht (wir  haben also ein radikales hegefischen veranstaltet auf rotaugen, alles genau so klein mistviecher wie auf dem bild -.-)


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Denke auch,dass es Rotauge ist.

Gruss


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Also doch ein Plötzchen..?


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

zieeemlich sicher.....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Aber er sagte doch das er sich sicher ist das es kein rotauge ist!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Na eben..!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich hab's! 
Ein Weissfischlein !!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Mein messerscharfer Anglerverstand sagt mir dass man, auf grund der Farbe ausschließen kann das es sich hierbei um eine afrikanische Giraffe handelt,
für einen marrokanischen Gebirgsaffen hat das Tier zu große Augen und
eine russische Steppenschildkröte ist es auch nicht, wei die für gewöhnlich um diese Jahreszeit Winterschalf halten..........|supergri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Also ich sage immer noch das is ein kleiner Aland!


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

...und wenn es am Ende doch nur ein jämmerliches,hundsgemeines Rotauge ist...

   (könnte ja sein)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Das hier immer noch wild rumgeraten wird?!? |kopfkrat

Aufgrund der Bilder ist eine absolut zuverlässige Bestimmung sicher nicht möglich. Alle sonstigen Varianten hatten wir nu langsam, wobei sich die Mehrheit (inklusive meiner Wenigkeit und Fischpaule) auf das simple Rotauge konzentriert! :g

Bessere Bilder + Schuppenzählung = sicheres Ergebnis!


Alles andere ist und bleibt Spekulatius!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Sooooooo .....
Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein paar Bilder gemacht und auch die Schuppen und Flossenstrahlen gezählt.

Erst einmal die Bilder:






















Hier gibts die Bilder nochmal in groß:

http://www.kalweit.net/Teichfische/DSCI0180.JPG

http://www.kalweit.net/Teichfische/DSCI0179.JPG

http://www.kalweit.net/Teichfische/DSCI0178.JPG

http://www.kalweit.net/Teichfische/DSCI0175.JPG

Anzahl der Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie: 42

Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen der
Brustflosse: 15
Bauchflosse: 9
Afterflosse: 11
Schwanzflosse: 20
Rückenflosse:11


----------



## fireline (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

ganz klar ein hasel


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

www.anglertreff.org/fischdb/hasel.html

Mal ansehen!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

also ein rotauge ist das mit sicherheit nicht!!!!!!

ich denke auch mal ein hasel, mein opa hat mir mal ein buch gegeben mit den ganzen süßwasserfischen..eine hasel sieht dem fisch auf dem bild ziemlich ähnlich!


----------



## DonCamile (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Wie wäre es mit Nase |supergri


----------



## lute (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



marley schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach sind das Plötzen(rotaugen)!
> 
> Die Form udn Flossenfärbung sprechen dafür!



dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu, die hochrückige form im jugen alter, die leicht rötlichen flossen und auf dem letzen foto schön zu sehen der blaue schimmer oberhalb! genau so sehen auch meine rotaugen aus die ich zum zanderfischen benutze

schöne köderfische hast du da im teich


----------



## Angelschreiner (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

100% ein Rotauge.


Gruß Angelschreiner


----------



## Dissection2k (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Tippe ebenfalls auf ein Rotauge - Schließlich ist das Auge auf dem etwas unscharfen Foto ebenfalls rot :q


----------

